# Crypt. Wendtii var 'Tropica'!!???



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

I ordered this plant 9/30 and got in some time in Oct. 2008. It has grown beautifully and quickly in my tank. The color is magnificent. It has a somewhat variegated color with lighter bronze/pink areas. This is what I imagine their new varient "Sunset" to look like. You don't think they actually shipped me the wrong plant do you?


----------



## queijoman (Jun 23, 2008)

Tex Gal said:


> I ordered this plant 9/30 and got in some time in Oct. 2008. It has grown beautifully and quickly in my tank. The color is magnificent. It has a somewhat variegated color with lighter bronze/pink areas. This is what I imagine their new varient "Sunset" to look like. You don't think they actually shipped me the wrong plant do you?


I would hate to comment without actually answering your question, but...
That's an interesting question. I ordered a ton of these plants from someone on the forum, and though I thought that they were all the same, I am seeing a mixture of color, everything from solid green all the way to looking like the ones that you have. And it is interesting how many variations there are of the same plant. I guess I assumed some parts of my tank were better for growing than the other.


----------



## essabee (Oct 11, 2006)

When I take a crypt (brown ones) from one tank and plant it in another, most of the time they grow differently - taller or shorter - darker or lighter - more green or more red. These crypts are :crazy:


----------



## Sunstar (Sep 17, 2008)

I concure on the wendetii... they do strange things.


----------



## JJP2 (Jun 11, 2008)

I have a ton of it in my tank that looks similar. It's been dark brown to an olive green color, with little rhyme or reason other than the new growth is like a mood ring.

John


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

no, not even close. The sunset is more variegated and blotchy










Florida aquatic nurseries produces wendtii var tropica under the name wendtii bronze. The coloring varies naturally to some extent. As you can see from this photo of one of my plants, the sunset has streaks of different shades of green, yellow and red, and the white sections have slight traces of color if you look closely. The leaf is also smooth for the most part. This photo is NOT overexposed. The leaves really are that white


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

I'm interested to see what this does submerged. Ofttimes a lot of the variegation disappears in plants submerged. It will be interesting to watch now that it's getting out there.


----------



## jmontee (Feb 7, 2008)

Tex, I used to have wendtii bronze, as Robert said it is supposedly the same as tropica. Wheb I first got it from AAG it was green and then all the new leaves and daughter plants exploded with the colors that you are seeing. My undulata also started exhibiting all the striping and coloration after being submerged for a while.


----------



## 1aqumfish (Jul 28, 2008)

I love this plant even though it can take over the whole bottom if you let it. When I move it or give it away it seems to change color in different tanks probably due to different light conditions. The brown type grows all the way to the top of my 55Gal.


----------



## manini (Mar 18, 2007)

Here are some photos of the ones that I obtained from the AGA.

Florida sunset tank 1









In the center of this photo is a new leaf(sorry leaf is not in focus). You can see that it has a more hammered texture to it. On the right of it is one of the original leaf. All leaves are still marbled. Newer leaf is a little darker.









Florida sunset tank 2









This is the other sunset in another tank









An even closer look. As you can see in this photo, new leaf in the center of the photo resembles the leaf that is next to it which is one of the original leaf. Not as hammered as plant in tank 1. Why? I dont know. 









I guess different tank conditions produces a different leaf?


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

So glad to see that it is maintaining it's color submerged. This looks better than the other photos I've seen. 

You are incredible Manini!


----------

